# Erneute Datenschutz-Debatte um Google Street View



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Erneute Datenschutz-Debatte um Google Street View gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erneute Datenschutz-Debatte um Google Street View


----------



## Schlizor (7. Mai 2010)

Ja ja: 
Google und der Datenschutz. Hier ist einer von vielen, die ich gesehen habe. Der Beweis!!! Im Forum...  für Google


----------



## Senfbrot (7. Mai 2010)

Schlizor schrieb:


> Ja ja:
> Google und der Datenschutz. Hier ist einer von vielen, die ich gesehen habe. Der Beweis!!! Im Forum...  für Google




Zu geil xDDD Oh man so gelacht hab ich ja shcon lange nicht mehr. Das ist ja schon fast peinlich für Google xD


----------



## NGamers (7. Mai 2010)

Ich find das ganze sowieso total hochgespielt... Woanders hab ich viel mehr Sorge um meine Daten, als'n Bild unter Millarden unter denen ich erscheinen könnte, was noch nicht einmal eindeutig mit meinem Namen verknüpft ist so daß mich nur diejenigen wiedererkennen, die mich sowieso schon kennen.

Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen auf wievielen "Urlaubs/Touristenfotos" ihr evtl schon seid ^^


----------



## Nashman (8. Mai 2010)

Und ich kann wieder nur sagen, dass ich Streetview eine tolle Sache finde. Und die Umsetzung wie sie jetzt ist, finde ich datenschutztechnisch unbedenklich. Personen und Nummernschilder sind weitesgehend unkenntlich und wenn doch mal was zu erkennen ist, wen juckt es bitte schön?
Mir wäre es egal, ob ich oder mein Auto zu erkennen ist. Sehen hunderte Menschen täglich, aber wer achtet denn nun grad bei Google genau auf mich? Und ein potentieller Einbrecher plant seine Coup nun auch nicht über Streetview, sondern guckt sich das Haus seiner Begierde schon selbst noch an. Finde diese Diskussion einfach nur affig. Was ist denn schon dabei? Ich jedenfalls würde eine baldige Einführung von Streetview mit dem größtmöglichen Detailreichtum begrüßen.


----------



## Schlizor (8. Mai 2010)

Nashman schrieb:


> Und ich kann wieder nur sagen, dass ich Streetview eine tolle Sache finde. Und die Umsetzung wie sie jetzt ist, finde ich datenschutztechnisch unbedenklich. Personen und Nummernschilder sind weitesgehend unkenntlich und wenn doch mal was zu erkennen ist, wen juckt es bitte schön?



Google schreibt: 
Wenn auf einem unserer Bilder ein Autokennzeichen oder ein Gesicht (z. B. das eines Passanten auf dem Gehweg) zu erkennen sind,  werden diese vor der Veröffentlichung mithilfe des Software automatisch  unkenntlich gemacht. Diese Software ist die beste verfügbare Technologie: Mit ihr  werden nahezu 100 Prozent der erkennbaren Gesichter und Autokennzeichen  unkenntlichgemacht.

1. Also das ist für mich nicht weitesgehend 
2. Zu Google ... Es sind auch nicht nahezu 100% ! Das rote Auto kennen wir ja schon, aber was ist mit den anderen Fahrzeugen... weiter rechts in View sind noch mehr Kennzeichen zu erkennen. 

Und DANKE Google, jetzt kenn ich das Militärgelände neben diesen Platz! 
Wo ausdrücklich am Zaun Hinweisschilder befestigt sind, mit Text und Bild alle 10m das hier Fotos Verboten sind.

Wenn ich dort mal zu Fuß gehe, ist das Militärgelände schlecht einsehbar. 
Aber mit Steet View, hab ich ein Super Ausblick!

Woher ich das weiß:
Ich bin auf dieser ecke 2-3 mal im Jahr, weil dort meine Verwandschaft wohnt. Und will jetzt auch nicht den Aufpasser Spielen, aber sowas finde ich nicht richtig von Google.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Mai 2010)

datenschutz nehmen die bei google nicht wirklich ganz so ernst, oder?! sollte aber meiner meinung nach schon ein bisschen besser drauf geachtet werden, persönliche daten besser zu schützen...kann schließlich jeden mal betreffen.


----------



## Schlizor (8. Mai 2010)

Jupp stefan.net82 da gebe ich dir recht... so wie eines der fahrzeugen von dem nachbar auf dem foto. zum glück habe ich in diesen zeitraum mein fahrzeug in einer gerage stellen dürfen. wenn die aufnahmen - bilder vom sommer 2009 sind?


----------

